# FreeBSD 8 & Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet



## Ubermensch (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi boys, i'm a newbie, i'm linux user. I've instaled freebsd 8 but my Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet not work.... 
What can i do???
Bye :stud


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2010)

Get a different NIC. This particular card isn't supported (yet).


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 21, 2010)

Actually, it should work. It's listed in the source: BCOM_DEVICEID_BCM5787M.

Have you got the correct module loaded or compiled into your kernel?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2010)

It's not mentioned in the bge(4) man page


----------



## Ubermensch (Jun 21, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Get a different NIC.


Why? :\ 
Isn't supported in the freeBSD 8.1 and 9 too...???
:stud


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 21, 2010)

Seems to have been there a while!


```
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/dev/bge/if_bge.c

Revision 1.91.2.21: download - view: text, markup, annotated - [selected for diffs]
Wed Mar 21 22:53:22 2007 UTC [B](3 years, 3 months ago)[/B] by jkim
Branches: RELENG_6
Diff to: previous 1.91.2.20: preferred, colored; branchpoint 1.91: preferred, colored
Changes since revision 1.91.2.20: +982 -397 lines
MFC: Sync bge(4) with -CURRENT (minus if_bge.c 1.185 and 1.186)

- [B]Support for BCM5754/5755/5786/5787.[/B]
- Support for IPMI/ASF mode (disabled by default)
- Fix lots of bugs including style(9) nits.

Tested by:	net, stable
```


```
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/dev/bge/if_bgereg.h

Revision 1.36.2.10: download - view: text, markup, annotated - select for diffs
Wed Mar 21 22:53:22 2007 UTC [B](3 years, 3 months ago)[/B] by jkim
Branches: RELENG_6
CVS tags: RELENG_6_3_BP, RELENG_6_3_0_RELEASE, RELENG_6_3
Diff to: previous 1.36.2.9: preferred, colored; branchpoint 1.36: preferred, colored
Changes since revision 1.36.2.9: +1602 -1572 lines
MFC: Sync bge(4) with -CURRENT (minus if_bge.c 1.185 and 1.186)

[B]- Support for BCM5754/5755/5786/5787.[/B]
- Support for IPMI/ASF mode (disabled by default)
- Fix lots of bugs including style(9) nits.

Tested by:	net, stable
```


----------



## Ubermensch (Jun 21, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Seems to have been there a while!



So i don't understand...is supported in the current version of freebsd?? :stud


----------



## SirDice (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks that way, at least since version 6.x. 

Do you have a bge0 interface? If not it may still not be recognized. In that case please post the output of `# pciconf -vl`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 21, 2010)

Output of:

[cmd=]kldstat -v | grep bge[/cmd]

[cmd=]pciconf -lv | grep -A 4 -i ^bge[/cmd]


----------

